# WE lost Tom Myers (SteamTom1)Saturday 1/14/20



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry to inform All,We lost Tom Myers aka SteamTom 1 at Diamondhead Yesterday.Tom went on his Dailey one mile run.After the run Tom came into Diamondhead to talk to fellow Steamers.Tom passed out ,Richey worked on Tom till EMS came and took Him to the Hospital.They pronounce him Dead. at app.11:45 AM Tom loved Diamondhead so much that He always told Me that I if He passed that he wanted to do it at Diamondhead after the meet and be berried in His Diamondhead Shirt like Bob Polly was berried in.So that he would be at Diamondhead forever. TOM You will be Missed by all God Bless My dear Friend.Please Keep Tom in Your Prayers


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

My heart aches and thinks of his family at this time. Tom was one of my best friends both in this hobby and in life. He was an amazing man who always brought a smile to everyone's face. I have so many fond memories of the past 10 years of steaming with him. I will miss our late night running at diamondhead and chats both and steamups and on the phone. If there was a place for him to go at his favorite place surrounded by his friends was the one. I am so glad I got 3 hugs from him as we left. I'll miss him greatly.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

How very sad to hear of the news.
He will be missed very much.
With sadness,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Such a shock, sad. I'm stunned.
You could always count on Tom's great smile.
One of those small things that was so dependable.
I'll miss him. 
Sincerest condolences to his family who must be devastated.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Very shocking, never got to meet Tom, but have chatted online and seen his picture in my Steam in the Garden magaines. Our condolences from my family to his in thier time of sorrow. Hopefully he is now up in heaven with Ron Brown and the other live steamers we have lost raising steam and riding shotgun in the many steam excursions running around the world. Clear signal Tom, god's speed. Mike


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom was the last person I talked to at DH Thursday night.
I left at O dark thirty Friday.
We talked of his and my loco projects and the future of live steam. He has been my friend and mentor since the GR convention in VA in '97 when I was a live steam newbie. He was always the enthusiast and promoter within the hobby and to the great unwashed public. 
I was honored to receive the moniker Steam Tom 3 from him and I will be eternally grateful for his encouragement and friendship.
I could say so much more about what he meant to me and our hobby but I'll just add...
Rest in Peace my friend Tom!
He's steaming with the angels,
Tom


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom will be sorely missed by all who knew him from DH. I remember meeting him at my first DH many years ago. He had just finished a run on the round track with his Pannier. It had been whizzing around solo with the inside drivers barely touching the rail. If it had been my engine, I would have been terrified, but he was cool and happy with the run. RIP Tom!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Tom was one of my first contacts at Diamondhead in '97 at my first steamup. We had many conversations over the years about engines and live steaming in general. We both had a background in engineering so we had many things in common.
I was across the street when it happened and got a call from Cindy Smelser, but the EMS had already taken him to the hospital when I arrived. Needless to say, no one felt like steaming any more on Saturday.
We plan to reserve Tom's space at the bar where he kept his engines and install a plaque in his memory in that space.

RIP Tom, you will be sorely missed.

Pat, International Small Scale Steamup, LLC


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

So sad! We are losing too many giants of the steam hobby. Bless you Tom as you steam into the Great Beyond.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Although i didnt know him for a long time, i knew him well. He was more than a fellow steamer- he was a friend. He will be missed.

I think Tom Passed on at the best place possible - doing what he loved.


RIP Tom Myers


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know how long I knew Tom. It seems forever. He was always at PLS on holidays. We seemed to be kindred 
spirits. My thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and daughter. See you at the big layout my friend.
Noel


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan and I had numerous opportunity to steam up with Tom. A wonderful person and hobbyist. We will miss him and the sincerest condolences to his family. 
On Saturday,14 @ 11:18 Tom sent an email to Ryan:

Ryan,
Ran her this morning. Ran like 



 for about 10 to 15 minutes.
Job well done,









Tom

Seems to me he had a wonderful time with the locomotive, Diamondhead and his friends to the very last run.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I am stunned. I spoke with him late Friday...Diamondhead will not be the same without him. RIP, my friend.

Sam


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Any body at diamondhead, tell bob weltyk to call me ASAP

i ran downstairs, and stripped the name ruby off the cab. i am relettering it TOM MYERS. it will stay that way forever.


He will be missed


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. He was always friendly and a great man to talk to. He will be missed.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

here is a picture i drew for tom i was going to mail tommorow. it is of is aster alishan shay.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Nate,Tom was telling Me that You were going to make Him two pictures,He said He could not wate to get them.He told Me He had had all ready got the frame's for them.He had told You the size He wanted.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to learn about Tom's passing. I have not been able to view the forums for several days due to IE problems.

On the positive side, he was among friends and doing what he loved. I suppose the Indian Valley Road (railroad heaven) has a new hogger.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Bob, He told me he would tell me the 2nd one he wanted when he got back from DH, so i never started it. i am guessing it would have probably been of :

A his double fairlie
B his Pannier
C his schools


i will send it to his wife now.


----------



## Mr.American (Nov 9, 2008)

This is very unexpected, to say the least. At a recent steamup at Dan Samuels' track, Tom said, again, that steaming was his favorite activity, by far. At least he died with his boots on, doing what he loved best. Perhaps he and Bill Kay are comparing notes and planning a bit steamup... Just sorry I did not get to say goodbye.
Bob Winkel


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran a massive lashup with 2 other young steamers after this happened and the EMS left because I felt Tom would have wanted it. the cars went about 3/4's around the large track. My aster berk never chuffed so hard in its life but I felt it appropriate. It also kept the 2 younger guys occupied from what was happening

I was about 30 feet away when it happened, ran out the front door toward dairy queen toward EMS to try to get them but someone did it before me and they were on their way... And where it happened was were he would of wanted it I think, right in front of the bar in front of his steam engine lineup, where his laptop sat. Everyone did everything we could for him.

I will miss him greatly! 

We always chilled late night and talked about things, Awesome people in the hobby, my late father, things we were working on, crazy high tech that I was working on.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

I am sorry I did not get to Drink IPA with Tom one more time, moped around all day and probably will for many days, a gentleman of steam .

Gordon.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*TOM MYERS - Obituary*

It I with a heavy heart that I post Tom's obituary, but first, a short note.

Tom was a mentor to many, a photographer whose ability to find that special photo of fellow modelers surprised us all and a genuine friend to all who had the privilege to meet him. Tom was my travelling buddy, whether to local steamups in Michigan, Ohio and Pennsylvania, or driving Dolgoch on the Talyllyn in Wales and visiting the 16mm show in Peterborough to driving to Diamondhead. This year was our 5th trip together to Diamondhead. +/- 15 hours of wonderful conversation each way with never a contentious word. On our trips home we would start planning for next and in the fall, we'd both start assembling what was in line for January. The trip home this year was particularly difficult as it was so quiet - my friend was missing. I had his stuff (thank you everyone at Diamondhead for helping pack and load so that I could leave early), but that was all. Just stuff - no heart. Our son flew down from Chicago to help with the driving and to make sure I wasn't alone for this journey. Later this week, although Tom's body will be laid to rest, his spirit will live on in all those whose live he touched in such a special way.

Please keep Lilia, his wife, Kristin, Tisa and Margaret, his daughters and all of his grandchildren in your prayers. 

Best regards to all.

Will


Myers, Thomas James January 14, 2017 Age 74 Beloved husband of Lilia (nee Bundalian). Loving father of Tisa (John) Waechter, Margaret Myers ( Joseph Glass) and Dr. Kristin Myers (Andrew Shea). Proud grandfather of 8. Visitation Fri. 3-9 pm at Wujek-Calcaterra & Sons Inc. (Shelby Twp.) 54880 Van **** @ 25 Mile Rd. Scripture Service Fri. 7:00 pm. Instate Sat. 10:30 am until 11:00 am time of Mass at St. Kieran Church 53600 Mound (Bet. 24 & 25 Mile Rd.). Share memories with the family at their "On-Line Guestbook" @ WujekCalcaterra.com


----------



## Brutus Steam (Sep 1, 2013)

I will miss Tom forever, but I will especially miss him at Shay Days in Harbor Springs, Michigan.
Brutus Steam { Ron Kurtz }


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

First met Tom at a steam up in MI. He provided me with a lot of good info and help. Visited with him in DH this year also. He will be missed. My condolences to his family. Later RJD


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

The last two years of not being able to attend DH have been gloomy for Carol and myself, but especially so this year. Tom was a great friend and companion to be around with. Especially, as noted above by Gordon, to sit and have a beer with. We had a lot in common and I will miss him greatly but most especially the wry smile and great sense of humor he exhibited. 

May God be with you my friend.


----------



## Steam Paul 1 (Jun 18, 2010)

We will always have lasting and wonderful memories of Tom Myers, "Steam Tom 1", a fine man and enthusiastic live steamer, who would always help "new" and "old" steamers alike, freely and willingly. Our lives were greatly enriched by his companionship and fellowship.


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

It's hard to keep up with people when you aren't able to attend the big events, and yet I had fun "talking" with Tom many times over the recent years. I would see online photos of him running one of the Merlins I "Americanized", and most recently he posted that amazing King Arthur build log of a King Arthur kit that I had packed around through several states, and that made it's way to Tom via a few more hands. Tom was so open and sharing, and we are all better for it. My thoughts are about you Tom, and my thoughts are with your family.

Say hi to Ron and Bob and Ted for me...

-Richard


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Tom and I first met up at Diamondhead in January, 1995. it was our first, shared, "DH" experience. We both had new Frank S. locomotives, knew no one there, and just plowed on ahead in trying to wrest track time from the self familiar crowd. We noticed that the Aster club and the foreign guests hogged the daylight hours till the "softball" dinner bunch left soon after six pm. On Friday open tracks started to appear around this hour, and we both started to run our Frank's; sometimes together, other times not. We jointly quit running around midnight. The Atrium was silent and dark.
In those days the event was three days long: Friday, Saturday, Sunday till 8:00 pm. Saturday night Tom and I repeated our steaming action of the previous late afternoon. When the witching hour [midnight] rolled around we just kept at it. Soon some freshly shaved steamers, wearing clean clothing, started to join us on the open tracks.
We quit running around 7am to accommodate the day folks.
So, that Saturday night in 1995 was the first Diamondhead "all-nighter". I steamed with him last at "DH-14", the 20th anniversary of the first run.
He is a gentleman, a fine friend, and I am heartbroken. 
E. Kevin O'Connor


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are the details for Tom’s funeral: We are having visitation from 3-9 p.m. Friday, with a scripture service at 7 p.m. at Wujek-Calcaterra funeral home, 54880 Van ****. The funeral mass will be at 11 a.m. Saturday at St. Kieran, 53600 Mound Road. Both are in Shelby Township. We will have a luncheon afterwards at a local pub called Vast, which is on the southwest corner of 24 and Van ****.
Tom will be berried at Arlington with full Military Honors ,Tom Was a Major in the Air Force.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Yesterday, I received the following from Margaret Myers, one of Tom's daughters.


_"We think my dad would love it if people would donate to the Catholic church in Bay St. Louis, MS, where he loved to worship. _

_St. Rose de Lima _
_301 S Necaise Ave._
_Bay St Louis, MS 39520_

_My dad spoke to me Friday night about how much he loved the music and how great it was to worship with people who enjoyed church that much! As an old school Irish Catholic, he thought that was pretty special. He was looking forward to going on Saturday. He loved church._

_Can you spread the word to Diamondhead folkS?"_


As many of you know, Tom took great pride in filling up his little buss for Mass. He never missed, and regarding St. Rose de Lima, its music and singing made it a true celebration.


Thanks to all who have asked. If any who receive this note think I've missed someone I know my list is not complete), please pass it on.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Bob,

Can you get the details of when at Arlington? So that those of us here in the DC area can attend.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Will Do Scott,It took Royce Bradman Dad 9 Months to get Buried.I will Post when it is to happen.I know it takes a while.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Bob, how can it take that long?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

They can only do so many burials with full honors, 21 gun salute ect per day. Took nearly 9 months for my wife's father to be laid to rest there last year. Even if your not going for a familys burial, its well worth the trip to pay one's respect to those that gave all so we can be free. Mike


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

> Will Do Scott...I will Post when it is to happen.I know it takes a while.


Thanks. 

-- Scott


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is some video I shot for the Diamondhead Steamup feature I currently have in production. Thought I'd pull out this section that Tom graciously steamed his locomotives for on Saturday morning, the 14th of January. Some of it is dark because we started in the early morning hours. I pulled it out of the main production to create this little memorial video.






Scott


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Scott, a great job (as usual) and a perfect tribute to a really great man. Larry Newman


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Scott,
Upbeat music for an upbeat guy.
Diamondhead won't be the same without him,
Tom


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you Scott. That was a perfect video for a wonderful man and live steamer. A fitting farewell to our friend Tom Myers.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, Scott. My regret is not having the opportunity spend time with Tom at this Diamondhead meet, including our planned Stanley lashup.

Larry


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hello All,Tom Myers,Major Tom Myers, AKA Steam Tom 1*

*Will be Berried this Thursday February 2,2017 at 9:AM at Arlington National Cemetery.*

*Search Funeral Schedule by Name*

Funeral schedules are subject to change, please confirm with the next of kin before making travel arrangements. 

Last Name: 

Name Origin Time THOMAS J MYERS, Maj, US AIR FORCE Administration Building 02/02/2017 - 9:00 AM ROGER D MYERS JR, TD2, US NAVY Administration Building 04/10/2017 - 9:00 AM LYNNE M MYERS, US NAVY Administration Building 04/10/2017 - 9:00 AM


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

it would be neat if someone could take toms little portable layout along. Hold a "mini steamup". Tom would have liked that.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Nate,*We will have a Memorial Steemup for Tom at My House when the weather warmes Up.I will post when We will have it.You are Welcome to come Nate and run You'er Tom Myers Ruby*


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

too far for me to come


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Give me a heads up on the steam up Bob, I will come raise some steam with my UK locos, Tom would have enjoyed seeing them run. Mike


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one Scott. His Mayflower is still running strong.


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Scott E.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for bringing that to all of us.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Scott for a clever tribute to a really good man.


----------

